# Samules Ultimate Unit Game #3 The Last Stand



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well here goes game number three.

For anyone new to this:

In the ultimate unit games (started by King of Cheese) each contestant selects a unit from the most recent version of any codex within restrictions (in this case no vehicles and nothing with toughness 7+) and sends it in a private message to the person running the game (in this case me) and then I will dice out battles between your chosen unit and either other players or my selected units.
Combat procedure is as follows:

Unit 1 shoots, Unit 2 shoots.
Assault is fought with unit 1 counting as charging (unless they have fired rapid fire/heavy weapons, if both sides have fired these assault is still fought but neither side gains the charge bonus)
Unit 2 shoots, unit 1 shoots
Assault but with Unit 2 charging
Repeat until one side is eliminated. Survivor wins.


Game 3 Specifics:
In this game the units (of 200pts or less) will fight small groups of randomly determined enemies from the following list:

1-1 3 Death Company
1-2 3 Thousand Sons
1-3 4 Pink Horrors
1-4 1 Sslyth, 1 Medusae, 1 Lhamaean
1-5 4 Striking Scorpions
1-6 Paladin with Master-Crafted sword
1-7 7 Penal Legionnaires
1-8 6 Carapace Armored Veterans w/ Shotguns
2-1 3 Necron Warriors
2-2 2 Flash Gitz with more dakka
2-3 5 Retributor Sisters of Battle with Superior
2-4 2 Sword brethren with CC weapons, Terminator Honors, and furious charge
2-5 Dark Angel Techmarine with bolt pistol
2-6 Lone wolf, mark of the wulfen, two fenrisan wolves
2-7 6 Fire Warriors
2-8 4 Ripper Swarm Bases

Each unit will fight its own random enemies for five waves with no unit renewal. At that point an endless stream of grots will pour out (though only 10 will shoot or fight at a time) and the one with the most grot kills wins. In the case of a tie a fight to the death between the contestants will occur. No vehicles or units with 7+ toughness are allowed. Games will start on the 7th. (I will allow some latecomers but it's easier if you send it beforehand) All entries will be accepted.

Good luck all!

Contestant list:
Dawnstar
Minizke1
VicGin
Jaysen
Coldshrike
Farseer Darvaleth
Grokfog
Spanner94ezekiel
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Mundungu
Lokis222
Ravner298
The Meddler
MidnightSun
Zodd
MetalHandKerchief

Also If you feel you are missing the games a lot and want to join more often post here and I will PM you before the next game.
(and on a semi-related note is there a way to get more PM storage space? Mine fills up fast.)


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh man. There's no way to strategize against this. fuuuu.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Are you randomizing who will be unit one in each battle? So that sometimes the filler is unit one?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Indeed I will! Otherwise the poor filler wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

So, we could go up against 5 waves of 3 Death Company, possibly? Or 15 Death Company. Hmm... That might be a bit tough to survive at 200 pts.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Entry In!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Evil entry in 

Gl to everyone :victory:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Mediocre entry in, good luck guys.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ha ha endless Grot stream eh? Fun. :laugh:

I might just enter, If I'd be accepted.

EDIT: There, PM sent.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

@minikze1 I don't think there's been a UUgame that you could tactically plan for, as you always decide your unit before being paired up.
Anyways, entry in


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Ooh, PM on the way!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Oooohhh.... looks fun.

Why the hell haven't I noticed any of the other games before it was too late? 
Have to join this one now.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Do we always have to use rapid fire/heavy weapons if we have them? I can think of some shooty units I would rather pull a pistol and charge against the grots or fire warriors.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Mundungu said:


> Do we always have to use rapid fire/heavy weapons if we have them? I can think of some shooty units I would rather pull a pistol and charge against the grots or fire warriors.


If you have special tactics or wound distribution plans then send them in your PM and I will use them.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Can this wait till november 5th?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

It starts the 7th. I think you will get the new necrons in. :victory:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> It starts the 7th. I think you will get the new necrons in. :victory:


But then what about my Pariahs? *ah-hem* :laugh:

_... it could be a bluff...

... but how can you be sure...? ..._ :biggrin:


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

In this game will Dark Eldar units acquire pain tokens from units they destroy?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Didn't think about that! Since the casualties transfer I would say yes as that is a major part of the DE playstyle.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

PM sent ..:spiteful:


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I can think of 2 monstrous creatures that could rape millions of grots should they survive 5 waves due to them being toughness 7.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh, Samules, i think you need to limit it to toughness 5 or 6, otherwise the grots wave can't actually wound the thing.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

How about saying the Grots can always wound on a 6? Like current Necron Disruption Fields? It'd sort the problem without making anybody have to go back and change.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Where do you find the stats for Grots? Are they the same as Gretchin?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually no one has to go back. Not giving too much away there...


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

PM sent! Did you get it Samules?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Indeedy do!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

So..uh...is this thread dead?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope, the game starts tomorrow! Just doesn't seem to be much discussion on my UUBs...


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Necrons.... :crazy:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Round 1 Results!
Dawnstar
9x Havoc's
-4x Plasma Guns

Three necrons arise to do battle with the marines and get blown to pieces by plasma bolts.

Dawnstar takes no casualties.

Minizke1
10x Howling Banshees
-Exarch
-Mirrorswords
-War Shout
-Acrobatic

A paladin decides to take a shot at the banshees. He guns down two banshees but they take him out before he can strike.

Minizke1 moves on with eight banshees left.

VicGin
8 Death Company CCW + Bolt Pistol
1 Death Company CCW + Infernus Pistol

Well the angel’s first opponents are the striking scorpions. Two scorpions are pistolled down and the rest are finished in close combat without incident.

Jaysen
Blood Angels Tactical Squad (10) 
-Plasmagun
-Plasma Cannon
-Power Sword

Jaysen also has some crons to fight and surprisingly they survive the barrage of fire with only 1 casualty. The Crons gun down one marine and as neither side has the charge only 1 cron dies to the power sword. As both crons died to armor ignoring weapons they get no WBB and the last one is blown to pieces in the next shooting phase.

Jaysen moves on with 9 marines.

Coldshrike
Kayvaan Shrike

Kayvaan meets seven penal legionaries down a dark alley who happen to be knife fighters. Despite four wounds Kayvaan survives the shooting and as the guards fired rapid fire he gets the charge and kills three penals. A lucky thrust from a knife takes a wound off of the captain. The legionaries stick around and blast another wound from the raven guard with lasguns before three more of them are cut apart and the last one runs.

Coldshrike moves on with 1 wound.

Farseer Darvaleth
5 Legion of the Damned
- Sergeant with Power Fist
- Damned Legionnaire with Flamer

A Lone wolf challenges the damned. The pistol fails to wound but the flamer burns both wolves. The sergeant stabs the wolf but he tears apart a marine and survives. Only to be roasted. 

Darvaleth moves on with 4 marines and some wolf kebabs.

Grokfog
Chaplain Cassius

Cassius is attacked by two sword bretheren one of whom he guns down with hellfire shells (saving the flamer for later seems smart here). The close combat phase is filled with wiffle and the other templar is gunned down.

Grokfog moves on with both wounds.

Spanner94ezekiel
5 Deathwing Assault Terminators w/ TH/SS (Not actually deathwing but representing them)

I guess these guys were in Damocles because some firewarriors are out for revenge. The firewarriors die without killing a single termy.

Ezekiel moves on with all his termies.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
5 Bloodcrushers of Khorne

Three death company are here to purge the invaders but die nearly instantly.

Mundungu
9 Chaos Space Marine Havoks
-4 Plasma Guns

A Paladin tries to deal with the traitors but is killed before he can flip the bird to the chaos marines. (flipping the bird is standard procedure prior to purging heretics)

Lokis222
20 Ork Shoota Boyz
-‘Ard Boyz

The bolt pistol is blocked by armor and the fifteen shoota wounds are as well. The Techmarine charges and cuts down a boy and takes a wound from the boyz. His servo-arm takes out one more and another dies to fearless. Then he is killed by the wall of lead.

Lokis222 moves on with 17 boyz.

Ravner298
Bloodcrushers x4
-fury
-icon
-instrument

Some Psychopaths decide to fight the crushers. The musician takes a wound and surprisingly 3 psychos survive the charge but are run down.

Ravner298 moves on with 1 wound on the musician and full wounds on the others.

Zodd
Repentia Squad
9 Sisters
1 Mistress

These repentia are here to purge some daemons of tzeench. The blast of warpfire kills a repentia which allows the sisters to barely pass their faith test. The gibbering creatures tear another sister down before twenty-three evicerator attacks evicerate them.

The Meddler
5 Crusaders
6 Death Cult Assassins
Jokaero Weaponsmith

5 Retributors are here to take out these xeno loving heretics! This round the ranged weapons in the squad are rending. The sisters fail to pierce the storm shields, four are vaporized by a heavy flamer and the last one is diced.

The Meddler moves on no problem.

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince
Wings (I have decided these will allow him to get an extra d3+1 hits with the rot)
Mark of Nurgle
Nurgle's Rot

The Black Templars don’t like nurgle for some reason and so are here to purge. (not puke, but you know kill the daemon) The daemon flies forward laughing at the bolt pistols but his rotting energy is resisted by the marines. With furious charge the marines strike at the same time as the prince but his aura absorbs their feeble blows and he rips them in half.

Midnight moves on at full wounds.

MetalHandKerchief
Urien Rakarth
Vs
3 Thousand Sons

After a long and arduous battle Urien wins with 3 wounds (He took 5 though).

Late entries: (to be rolled tomorrow)
Karnax
8 Purifiers
-4 force swords
-4 Force halberds

Apparently there is some internal strife in the ordo malleus because these guys are fighting a paladin! He gets unlucky on his armor and dies to storm bolters.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn, the games started. Should've entered yesterday, but I was hoping my necron codex would arrive soon. Oh well, good luck to everyone else.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking at choices, mine might be very subpar. Game on! :victory:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Karnax said:


> Damn, the games started. Should've entered yesterday, but I was hoping my necron codex would arrive soon. Oh well, good luck to everyone else.



I will accept 1 or 2 late entries as it won't change anyone else's results and these are fairly quick to do but try to get it to me soon!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> Looking at choices, mine might be very subpar. Game on! :victory:


YOURS is subpar?! I'm using probably the second worst special character in the game!

The worst is of course Kherudruak (sp) the pointless observer.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmmm. One Damned Legionnaire down already, eh? At least I still have two regulars, my flamer, and Powerfist Sergeant. Loving 3++ saves and Relentless. :laugh:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> YOURS is subpar?! I'm using probably the second worst special character in the game!
> 
> The worst is of course Kherudruak (sp) the pointless observer.


True. There are worse. I was just thinking in comparison to those daemon entries.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> True. There are worse. I was just thinking in comparison to those daemon entries.


Very true. 

And Darvaleth, you allowed one of my beloved Legion to die! Shame on you!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Woo, go wannabe Deathwing! Bring on the next round :aggressive:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> And Darvaleth, you allowed one of my beloved Legion to die! Shame on you!


Pffft. There are plenty of them.

Plus it's a really uncompetitive entry. :laugh:


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Dawnstar, I must commend you on your unit choice.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Why thank you sir 

As do I on yours  Real men take plasma :wink:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

1 round, 1 marine lost. Maybe I will make it to the grots? :shok: Interestingly enough, I took plasma as well. We must all be masochists. Come on, 2+ to hit roles.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Urien Rakarth took no wounds to regenerate? That almost made me a little disappointed but I'll manage :laugh:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I lost two banshees? FUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

You know Minizke it might be easier to add the FUUUU- to your sig. :laugh:


Oh an MHK he took 5 wounds in fact...


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Samules said:


> You know Minizke it might be easier to add the FUUUU- to your sig. :laugh:


:goodpost:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> :goodpost:


+1.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Samules said:


> You know Minizke it might be easier to add the FUUUU- to your sig. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Oh an MHK he took 5 wounds in fact...


By the end of this match, half of the posts are gonna be me saying that....might as well.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Eh, I missed entry as well. Oh well. Good luck everyone!


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Wooo, no losses! Looks like the crusaders are doing their job.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Samules said:


> Oh an MHK he took 5 wounds in fact...


Then how did he win with 3 wounds left?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

5 saved wounds?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

No he took 2 at a time and regenerated them. It was a long fight.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The power of Nurgle waxes! And all without Warptime :so_happy:

Midnight


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

lokis222 said:


> True. There are worse. I was just thinking in comparison to those daemon entries.


Keep in mind I lost to a damn flash git last time.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Samules said:


> No he took 2 at a time and regenerated them. It was a long fight.


Oh! Wow. Woooow. Haha that puts things in perspective :grin:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Any word on the fate of my brave plasma-wielding Chosen?

opcorn: :drinks:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

'Ere we go, Round 2!

Dawnstar
9x Havoc's
-4x Plasma Guns
Vs
Dark Angel Techmarine

The Angel is vaporized instantly and one of the havocs makes his armor for a gets hot and another for the bolt pistol.

Dawnstar moves on no problem.

Minizke1
8x Howling Banshees
-Exarch
-Mirrorswords
-War Shout
-Acrobatic
Vs
4 Striking Scorpions

The pistols are ineffective and the scorpions are slaughtered.

Minizke1 moves on no problem.

VicGin
8 Death Company CCW + Bolt Pistol
1 Death Company CCW + Infernus Pistol
Vs
4 Ripper Swarms

After a poorly aimed volley of fire a ripper swarm loses wounds. The rippers charge but after a storm of chainsword slashes only 1 ripper remains. It makes a feeble effort to fight back before being blown to pieces by a volley of bolts and fire.

VicGin moves on no problem.

Jaysen
Blood Angels Tactical Squad (9) 
-Plasmagun
-Plasma Cannon
-Power Sword
Vs
Lone Wolf
-Mark of the Wulfen
-2 Fenrisan Wolves

With careful allocation the wolf survives the barrage with both wounds and no wolves. His seven attacks do nothing against the power armor but the angels are rolling poorly and only wound him once. The plasma gun explodes and kills the wielder but the cannon finishes the wolf.

Jaysen moves on with 1 less plasma gunner.

Coldshrike
Kayvaan Shrike (1 wound)
Vs
2 Flash Gits with more dakka

Kayvaan eats an AP 1 bullet to the head but his halo barely blocks it. His claws do nothing and the nobs club him to deff.

Coldshrike is eliminated.

Farseer Darvaleth
4 Legion of the Damned
- Sergeant with Power Fist
- Damned Legionnaire with Flamer
Vs
Paladin w/ Master Crafted Sword

The paladin rolls 2 ones and is boltgunned down.

Darvaleth moves on no problem.

Grokfog
Chaplain Cassius
Vs
7 Penal Legionnaire Psychopaths

The Legion open fire and blast a wound from the chaplain. Seeing a chance to cause maximum possible damage and the fact that he is facing a force that will likely kill him Cassius uses the flamer. Six penals are burned to death and the last one is croziussed.

Grokfog moves on with 1 wound and no flamer.

Spanner94ezekiel
5 Deathwing Assault Terminators w/ TH/SS (Not actually deathwing but representing them)
Vs
Paladin w/ Master crafted sword

The paladin kills a terminator with a lucky bolter shot but is mashed by twelve hammer strikes.

Ezekiel moves on with 4 termies.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
5 Bloodcrushers of Khorne
Vs
More penal legionnaires, knife fighters this time

The crushers are annoyed by the flashlight guns and munch the soldiers.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on no problem.

Mundungu
9 Chaos Space Marine Havoks
-4 Plasma Guns
Vs
4 Ripper Swarms

One Havok Explodes but the rippers are killed.

Mundungu moves on with 1 fewer plasma gunner.

Ravner298
Bloodcrushers x4
-fury
-icon
-instrument (1 wound)
Vs
Lone Wolf
-Mark of the Wulfen
-2 Fenrisan Wolves

The wolf charges and wounds the regular crusher before being slaughtered.

Ravner moves on with 1 wound on the musician and regular crusher.

Zodd
Repentia Squad
7 Sisters
1 Mistress
Vs
6 Fire Warriors

With a horrible matchup 4 sisters are murdered outright by pulse blasts. The test of faith is failed and while the mistress kills a warrior the Tau beat down 2 sisters and the last one kills 2 Tau. The tau back up and open fire again killing the last sister. The mistress fight valiantly but is beat down by the fire warriors.

Zodd is Eliminated.

The Meddler
5 Crusaders
6 Death Cult Assassins
Jokaero Weaponsmith
Vs
2 Flash Gitz with more dakka

The Jokaero again makes himself rending and burns a wound from a git. The Gitz miss completely and the first death cult into the fray kills them both.

The Meddler moves on with no casualties.

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince
Wings
Mark of Nurgle
Nurgle's Rot
Vs
3 Death Company

One marine rots away and the others deal a wound before being killed.

MidnightSun moves on with 3 wounds.

MetalHandKerchief
Urien Rakarth
Vs
3 Pink Horrors

Urien now has 2 pain tokens and quickly gains a third. (this time he regenerated 1 wound)

MetalHandKerchief moves on with 3 wounds.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh thank god.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Hmm, one wound and no flamer. Guess I'll be going out of the contest soon then :/


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Three wounds left! :O

Anyhow, I'm amazed that Nurgle's Rot killed a Death Company Marine. I'm only truly worried abut fighting the Paladin now...

Midnight


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Samules said:


> Zodd
> Repentia Squad
> 7 Sisters
> 1 Mistress
> ...


Damn. Tbh, the odds was against the boobs from the start on.

Thanks for the fights Samules k:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Poor, poor techmarine :laugh:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

My shoota boyz got lost. Bloody orks prolly found a local.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry bout that! Must have gotten lost in the round 1 rolls. 

Lokis222
17 Ork Shoota Boyz
-‘Ard Boyz
Vs
2 Sword Bretheren
CC Weapons and terminator honors.

DAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKA

Lokis moves on with 17 boyz.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

so when will there be a #4? Because I think I accidentally submitted mine way too late. D'oh!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, I was hoping that the plasma would last till the bonus round. Maybe I should've brought a flamer or melta, eh?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Late entry here! 

Midnightkid333
8 Genesteaers with toxin sacs
1 Broodlord with toxin sacs
Vs
Paladin With Master Crafted Sword

The broodlord uses aura of despair to try and prevent holocaust but it goes off anyway and hits seven stealers and kills 3. The paladin then becomes a tasty snack.


5 Genestealers with toxin sacs
1 Broodlord with toxin sacs
Vs
2 Sword Bretheren with terminator honors and chainswords

Another stealer is pistolled down but a templar is hypnotized. Not that is matters against an enraged broodlord.

Midnight moves on with 4 stealers and his lord.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Anyhow, I'm amazed that Nurgle's Rot killed a Death Company Marine. I'm only truly worried abut fighting the Paladin now...


I was afraid of the Paladin. When I saw him against me in the match-up I was terrified.

Then I realised my marines all have 3++ saves. :laugh:

Of course, the paladin rolling two 1s can't have helped him very much. Huzzah for the Lucky Legionnaires! Moving on with a Sergeant with Powerfist, guy with flamer, and two basic guys.

Looking forward to the Grot round with my Flamer and Relentless marines with boltguns. :biggrin:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well he doesn't have a Halberd, and he'll wound me on 5s/6s, so I don't think I'll actually DIE. I'll just be weakened 

What I'm really looking forward to is the Grots. Nurgle's Rot? I think so.

Midnight


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't forget the force weapon...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Daemon Princes are Eternal Warriors.

That said, Daemonbane is still a real (however small) threat to my Prince's wellbeing.

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I think my purifiers got lost as well, probably due to them being late.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, I was really getting mixed up with all the late entries but I finally have it organized, sorry about that! Though the reason I decided to make a game that could accept all late entries was to increase the number of people in these and it seems to have worked well! Seven more people than the last one.

Karnax
8 Purifiers
-4 force swords
-4 Force halberds
Vs
2 Flash Gitz with more dakka

The gitz fire an inaccurate barrage of AP 5 fire and are blown away by storm bolters.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

That's ok, in most of these games I would probably not have been accepted due to being late entering, so I don't mind waiting for results.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Samules.......Y U NO ROLL GAMES


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Dawnstar
9x Havoc's
-4x Plasma Guns
Vs
Dark Angel Techmarine with Bolt Pistol (Again)

Poof.

Dawnstar moves on no problem.

Minizke1
8x Howling Banshees
-Exarch
-Mirrorswords
-War Shout
-Acrobatic
Vs
3 Necron Warriors (old ones)

The flayers are resisted by the heavy aspect armor and the power swords permanently dismember the robots.

Minizke1 moves on no problem.

VicGin
8 Death Company CCW + Bolt Pistol
1 Death Company CCW + Infernus Pistol
Vs
Lone Wolf, mark of the wulfen, 2 fenrisan wolves

The infernus pistol kills a wolf and the lone wolf barely survives the vicious attack with one wound. His savage blows in return tear a Death company apart and as he backs off his pistol kills another and it takes 2 more rounds to kill the insane marine.

VicGin moves on with 7 marines and an infernos pistol.

Jaysen
Blood Angels Tactical Squad (8) 
-Plasma Cannon
-Power Sword
Vs
Dark Angel Techmarine

The techmarine takes a wond from the bolters and charges into the fray to cut down a marine but is killed before his servo arm comes into play.

Jaysen moves on with 7 marines.

Farseer Darvaleth
4 Legion of the Damned
- Sergeant with Power Fist
- Damned Legionnaire with Flamer
Vs
6 Fire Warriors

One fire warrior bites the bullet and with serious luck the flamer and a regular marine are blown apart by he plasma bolts. Between the two remaining marines 3 fire warriors are cut down. With a four on leadership they hold their ground but are cut down by the sergeant without dealing another wound.

Darvaleth moves on with the segeant and a regular marine.

Grokfog
Chaplain Cassius (1 wound, no flamer)
Vs
6 Fire Warriors

This could hurt… Cassius barely survives the volley but infrnus does nothing and he cuts down 2 xenos with his crozius. However they kill him. That’s right, tau beat a legendary T6 FNP 3+ chaplain in close combat. Commence weeping.

Grokfog is Eliminated.

Spanner94ezekiel
4 Deathwing Assault Terminators w/ TH/SS (Not actually deathwing but representing them)
Vs
Dark Angel Techmarine

The pistol misses and the termies charge into combat. The mechanum axe rips the chest from a terminator before he is reduced to a paste suitable for dipping chips into.

Ezekiel moves on with 3 termies.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
5 Bloodcrushers of Khorne
Vs
5 Retributor Sisters of Battle

With a volley of rending fire a bloodcrusher is torn down before the sisters are utterly destroyed.

Mundungu
8 Chaos Space Marine Havoks
-3 Plasma Guns
Vs
6 Imperial Guard Grenadiers with shotguns

4 Guardsmen are blown apart by plasma and bolts and the light rounds ping from the ceramite, except one which kills a regular marine. The guardsmen are beat down easily by the ancient chaos worshippers.

Mundungu moves on with 7 marines.

Ravner298
Bloodcrushers x4
-fury
-icon
-instrument (1 wound)
-regular crusher (1 wound)
Vs
4 Ripper Swarms

With S6 attacks the rippers are slaughtered instantly.

Ravner298 moves on no problem.

The Meddler
5 Crusaders
6 Death Cult Assassins
Jokaero Weaponsmith
Vs
Paladin with master crafted sword

Well the Jokaero gives the entire unit 5+ invul saves, as it turns out he is the only one who needs them… He then vaporizes the paladin with his lascannon.

TheMeddler moves on no problem.

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (3 Wounds)
Wings
Mark of Nurgle
Nurgle's Rot
Vs
5 Retributor Sisters of Battle

The Fullisade of holy bolter fire does nothing and the prince munches the sisters.

MidnightSun moves on no problem.

MetalHandKerchief
Urien Rakarth
Vs
4 Striking Scorpions

The pistols deal a wound to Urien and despite the clonefield Urien takes another in close combat while his ichor gauntlet fails. Next round however he regenerates a wound and ignores all damage incoming before tearing open 2 scorpions. Then a long wifflefest ensues in which little happens before urine at last dispatches the scorpions.

MetalHandKerchief moves on with 3 wounds (regenerated 7)

Lokis222
17 Ork Shoota Boyz
-‘Ard Boyz
Vs
Lone wolf, Mark of the Wulfen 2 Fenrisan Wolves

A boy is pistolled down immediately and then the massed dakka fire brings down the wolves. The marine charges in and tears 2 more ‘ard boyz down. Amazingly the wolf survives close combat without taking a single wound. This guy will not die and survives the wall of lead again. He kills another 2 boyz but the wall of charging green meat is too much for him.

Lokis moves on with 12 boyz.

Midnightkid333
4 Genesteaers with toxin sacs
1 Broodlord with toxin sacs
Vs
3 Thousand Sons

One son is immobilized by the brood lord but 2 genestealers are killed and the lord wounded by the bolters but the marines are no match for the frenzied broodlord.

Midnightkid moves on with 2 wounds on the lord and 2 stealers.

Karnax
8 Purifiers
-4 force swords
-4 Force halberds
Vs
3 Thousand Sons
Apparently GK aren’t the only ones with phychic bullets and two sword bearers are killed. With bad rolls in close combat the only thing killed is 1 grey knight. A chaos marine is killed by the storm bolters and the Grey knights take no casualties. Both thousand sons are killed in close combat.

Karnax moves on with 4 halberdiers and a swordsman.


I pwn you Minizke1. Gamez is rolled.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Samules said:


> Dawnstar
> 
> Farseer Darvaleth
> 4 Legion of the Damned
> ...


Fairly certain I asked in a PM for wounds to be taken off all the regular troops before moving onto the Sergeant or Flamer-toting marine. Was this unavoidable or can my preferred wound-allocation be stuck to?

Cheers,

Darvy


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dammit, down to 3, with two waves to go D:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Samules said:


> MetalHandKerchief
> Urien Rakarth
> Vs
> 4 Striking Scorpions
> ...


Oof, I have to admit I felt a chill in my spine immediately when I saw I was up against the green aspect warriors... I feel sorta lucky to have made it, but at least my regeneration plan has worked out so far :biggrin:

Also Minizke1... Me gusta.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Hmm, guess that was unavoidable. Still, t'was amusing


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I feel sorry for that poor, poor techmarine :laugh:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm surprised my plasma cannon hasn't done much so far. Those things rock in my games, usually.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Fairly certain I asked in a PM for wounds to be taken off all the regular troops before moving onto the Sergeant or Flamer-toting marine. Was this unavoidable or can my preferred wound-allocation be stuck to?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Darvy


You took four wounds so yeah it was unavoidable.

And jaysen I think it has something to do with my scatter dice not liking you. At all.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Samules, you're gonna need to re-roll the Ripper Swarms fight. The Swarms rule means you can't be Insta-killed, thus they may have done some damage. 

On another note, my banshees......ME GUSTA


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> Samules, you're gonna need to re-roll the Ripper Swarms fight. The Swarms rule means you can't be Insta-killed, thus they may have done some damage.


Since when? All the swarm rule grants is stealth, vulnerable to blasts/templates and makes them unable to provide cover to other units.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Woops, I checked the rules just now, and stand corrected. Statement retracted, Samules. Keep it up.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Samules said:


> You took four wounds so yeah it was unavoidable.


Darn, the flamer was my secret anti-Grot weapon. Pretty sure those guys don't have 4+ armour saves so a flamer would've done masses of damage. Thanks for the clear-up. 

Starting to see the flaws in my choice, but meh, next time I'll use some new sneaky Necrons. (Namely an unkillable Lord with a S7 power weapon. :laugh: )


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Oof, I have to admit I felt a chill in my spine immediately when I saw I was up against the green aspect warriors... I feel sorta lucky to have made it, but at least my regeneration plan has worked out so far :biggrin:
> 
> Also Minizke1... Me gusta.


Te gusta? Me gusta tambien.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Nearly half my force dead in one wave? WHAT SORT OF GREY KNIGHTS ARE THESE?!
Do TS's have AP3 bolts? It would explain why 2 died to 3 marines.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah they have AP3 bolts and a 4+ invul.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ah, thousand sons. reminds me of my first game ever. I nostalgia'd


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd like to join in on the next game. Could you please PM me and remind me?  I've got an idea for a unit, presuming nobody's used it already.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dammit Silens...I got excited. I thought maybe Samules ACTUALLY ROLLED A GAME. ;D


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

wow I got wrecked by that damned paladin! >_<

LOL I don't think I'll make it past another round.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> Dammit Silens...I got excited. I thought maybe Samules ACTUALLY ROLLED A GAME. ;D


Nyurggghghghhhh

ditto!

:shout:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Round 4 results:
Dawnstar
9x Havoc's
-4x Plasma Guns
Vs
6 Fire Warriors

All the fire warriors are blown apart and the single gets hot is ignored.

Dawnstar moves on no problem.

Minizke1
8x Howling Banshees
-Exarch
-Mirrorswords
-War Shout
-Acrobatic
Vs
3 Death Company

One Banshee is gunned down before the storm of power blades tears them apart.

Minizke1 moves on with 7 banshees.

VicGin
6 Death Company CCW + Bolt Pistol
1 Death Company CCW + Infernus Pistol
Vs
2 Flash Gitz with More Dakka

The pistols easily kill off the gitz

VicGin moves on no problem.

Jaysen
Blood Angels Tactical Squad (7) 
-Plasma Cannon
-Power Sword
Vs
5 Retributor sisters of battle with superior

One sister survives the volley of plasma and bolters and her pitiful effort is unable to pierce the power armor. She is cut down by the power sword.

Jaysen moves on no problem.

Farseer Darvaleth
2 Legion of the Damned
- Sergeant with Power Fist
Vs
Dark Angel Techmarine with bolt pistol.

The artificer armor resists the bolts and the pistol kill the regular marine. No one dies in close combat until round three when the servo arm kills the sergeant.

Darvaleth is eliminated.

Spanner94ezekiel
3 Deathwing Assault Terminators w/ TH/SS (Not actually deathwing but representing them)
Vs
6 Fire Warriors

Two terminators are blasted down by the volley of lucky fire. The last termie thwacks 2 fire warriors and they run, and fail to rally.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
4 Bloodcrushers of Khorne
Vs
1 Sslyth, 1 Medusae, 1 Lhamaean

The deadly madusae’s gaze blasts a bloodcrusher back to the warp. Then the DE are slaughtered.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on with 3 bloodcrushers.

Mundungu
7 Chaos Space Marine Havoks
-3 Plasma Guns
Vs
1 Sslyth, 1 Medusae, 1 Lhamaean

All the Dark Eldar and 1 plasma gunner are killed by the blast of bullets.

Mundungu moves on with 6 Havoks and 2 plasma guns.

Ravner298
Bloodcrushers x4
-fury
-icon
-instrument (1 wound)
-regular crusher (1 wound)
Vs
3 Thousand Sons

The volley of fire leaves each crusher with 1 wound before the thousand sons are killed.

Ravner moves on with 1 wound on each guy.

The Meddler
5 Crusaders
6 Death Cult Assassins
Jokaero Weaponsmith
Vs
6 IG Veterans with Shotguns

The Jokaero reinforces the armor then barbeques 5 vets. The last one does nothing with his shotgun and is diced.

The Meddler moves on no problem.

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (3 Wounds)
Wings
Mark of Nurgle
Nurgle's Rot
Vs
3 Thousand Sons

Nurgle’s rot does nothing and neither do the bolters. The prince kills 2 sons and runs the last one down.

MidnightSun moves on no problem.

MetalHandKerchief
Urien Rakarth
Vs
3 Death Company

As he faces power armor now Urien unleashes the casket of flensing. However the S3 AP5 shots do not kill a single marine. The bolters deal two wounds and Urien charges into combat (with furious charge!) He does no damage and his clone field absorbs the blows. After about 8 more rounds of wiff Urien is killed by the last marine.

MetalHandKerchief is eliminated.

Lokis222
12 Ork Shoota Boyz
-‘Ard Boyz
Vs
6 Carapace Armored Veterans with Shotguns

A boy is killed by shotguns and 3 guardsmen are killed by shootas. The charging veterans kill another boy before being steamrolled by the wall of green meat.

Lokis222 moves on with 10 boyz.

Midnightkid333
2 Genesteaers with toxin sacs
1 Broodlord with toxin sacs (2 wounds)
Vs
6 Fire Warriors

The fire warrior’s leadership is reduced to 6 and the pulse fire kills all but the broodlord who now has one wound. Sadly the broodlord becomes the third entry to be beaten by tau in close combat this game. The third dedicated close combat unit I might add.

Midnightkid is eliminated

Karnax
5 Purifiers
-1 force sword
-4 Force halberds
Vs
3 Death company

The last swordsman is gunned down and the storm bolters do nothing. Clensing flame is ineffective and the halberds kill only one marine but the death company are ineffective. The storm bolters and halberds kill the death company without another casualty.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Samules said:


> Farseer Darvaleth
> 2 Legion of the Damned
> - Sergeant with Power Fist
> Vs
> ...


Killed by... a Techmarine!? 

I will never forget this shame. :laugh:

EDIT: Seeing how the last round is Grots, why didn't I try fighting fire with fire... by taking as many Grots as possible... hmmm.... Will try this next time around. Thanks for the laughs Samules.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

At least you weren't killed by tau in CC, they got the sisters repentia, Chaplin Cassius and a broodlord. :laugh:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Goddammit. I'm losing termies to the most useless of opponents...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Samules said:


> At least you weren't killed by tau in CC, they got the sisters repentia, Chaplin Cassius and a broodlord. :laugh:


I suppose that's some consolation. Being killed in CC by Tau amounts to suicide. :laugh:


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Dawnstar, where can I buy your plasmaguns, they seem to be doing much better than mine.  At least we're almost at Grot waves, so the plasma won't matter as much.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

BTW do you want to use pistols instead of plasma on the grots to conserve numbers?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Samules said:


> BTW do you want to use pistols instead of plasma on the grots to conserve numbers?


Anti-get's hot mechanism? :laugh: Brilliant.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

My Hardboyz aren't doing so well.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't worry, you have nearly reached ork vallhalla. The land of endless puntable foes.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Mundungu said:


> Dawnstar, where can I buy your plasmaguns, they seem to be doing much better than mine.  At least we're almost at Grot waves, so the plasma won't matter as much.


I'm half-expecting to get to the Grot Waves and have them all blow up in my face :laugh: I'm quite surprised I haven't lost a Plasma from Get's Hot yet actually...


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah well. Should have taken a mawloc.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

yea, I would love to use pistols on the grots, if any plasma gets that far. I can't really complain, I've gone against a few opponents that really needed that plasma.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG, I am so going to start a Tau army now.... Forget gunline or battle suits, I'm going with warrior CC squads!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nurgle's power is ascendant!

I'm more likely to kill myself with Perils of the Warp than be killed now :laugh:

Touch wood!

Midnight


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

As a thanksgiving special here is round 5! After I awake from my food induced coma I will roll one person versus grots every day.

Dawnstar
9x Havoc's
-4x Plasma Guns
Vs
2 Flash Gitz with More Dakka

The nobz and one plasma gunner explode.

Dawnstar moves on with 8 havoks and 3 plasma guns.

Minizke1
7x Howling Banshees
-Exarch
-Mirrorswords
-War Shout
-Acrobatic
Vs
4 Striking scorpions

One banshee and three scorpions are killed by pistols and with loud cries of “Not the face!” the last scorpion is killed.

Minizke moves on with 6 banshees.

VicGin
6 Death Company CCW + Bolt Pistol
1 Death Company CCW + Infernus Pistol
Vs
3 Death Company

No one dies due to shooting and VicGin’s kill one of the three in close combat. The next volley of boltgun fire kills a death company. With the charge VicGin kills off the opposing Death Company.

VicGin moves on with 6 marines left.

Jaysen
Blood Angels Tactical Squad (7) 
-Plasma Cannon
-Power Sword
Vs
4 Striking Scorpions

One scorpion is gunned down and the flurry of chainsword blows kills a marine and no wounds are dealt in return. The plasma cannon kills 2 scorpions and the last one is killed by bolters.

Jaysen moves on with 6 marines.

Spanner94ezekiel
1 Deathwing Assault Terminator w/ TH/SS (Not actually deathwing but representing them)
Vs
4 Striking Scorpions

After about five rounds the termie squashes the last scorpion.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
3 Bloodcrushers of Khorne
Vs
6 Carapace Armored Veterans with Shotguns

The shotguns ping harmlessly from the iron hide and the crushers have a tasty snack of imperial guard before moving on to the main course of all-you-can-eat grots.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on no problem.

Mundungu
6 Chaos Space Marine Havoks
-2 Plasma Guns
Vs
7 Penal Legion knife fighters

5 Penal legion are killed by the volley of fire and the last two are killed in close combat.

Mundungu moves on no problem.

Ravner298
Bloodcrushers x4 (1 wound each)
-fury
-icon
-instrument
Vs
2 Flash Gitz with more dakka

The nobz are bloodcrushed, plain and simple.

Ravner moves on.

The Meddler
5 Crusaders
6 Death Cult Assassins
Jokaero Weaponsmith
Vs
3 Death Company

The Jokaero just gives asthetic alterations and his AWESOME looking flamer does nothing. Two death cult decapitate the marines while the crusaders absorb the bolts.

The Meddler moves on no problem.

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (3 Wounds)
Wings
Mark of Nurgle
Nurgle's Rot
Vs
Dark Angel Techmarine

Squish.

MidnightSun moves on no problem.

Lokis222
10 Ork Shoota Boyz
-‘Ard Boyz
Vs
6 Fire warriors

Two orks are blasted by plasma. One Tau is gunned down before the wall of green meat finishes them off.

Lokis222 moves on with 8 boyz.

Karnax
4 Purifiers
-4 Force halberds
Vs
6 Carapace Armored Veterans with shotguns

2 Veterans are killed by the bolters and the vets charge in, each meets his sticky end at the point of a halberd.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for rolling this out, Samules! I can't wait to see that lone terminator go against the wall of grots.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Samules said:


> Minizke1
> 7x Howling Banshees
> -Exarch
> -Mirrorswords
> ...


Right in the Mandi-blasters.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I finally lost a Plasma Gun! :shok:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh and dawnstar were you going to use plasmas or pistols on the grots?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Samules said:


> AsMidnightSun
> Daemon Prince (3 Wounds)
> Wings
> Mark of Nurgle
> ...












Midnight


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Samules said:


> Oh and dawnstar were you going to use plasmas or pistols on the grots?


Pistol's 

That way I can nab the charge bonus in combat


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Or you could use bolters when the grots have the charge and pistols when you do!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well! Dawnstar has slaughtered his way through one hundred and eleven grots! Minizke is up next.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Samules said:


> Well! Dawnstar has slaughtered his way through one hundred and eleven grots! Minizke is up next.


:shok: That is a lot of dead grots...


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Dang, Dawnstar. You were mowing them down.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

That inquisitorial warband is doing great, they haven't lost a single person. 
Also, I assume cleansing flame will only affect 10 grots.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Unfortunately yes.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Will that apply to Nurgle's Rot, or could you fill a 12" space with Grots for me?

Midnight


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

As mentioned a while ago nurgles rot affects 50% more guys than a large blast that doesn't scatter. So 3d3+3.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I rolled minizke's and well, you're gunna laugh but... Actually knowing you you're going to punt some kittens. You killed 18 grots.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Samules said:


> Well I rolled minizke's and well, you're gunna laugh but... Actually knowing you you're going to punt some kittens. You killed 18 grots.


;;


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Samules said:


> Well I rolled minizke's and well, you're gunna laugh but... Actually knowing you you're going to punt some kittens. You killed 18 grots.


Sorry, but I just have to say this:

Ahem, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Samules said:


> Well I rolled minizke's and well, you're gunna laugh but... Actually knowing you you're going to punt some kittens. You killed 18 grots.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

*ahem*

That's some bad luck there!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think I have to even say it. You know my exact response already. Gentlemen, it's been a pleasure. *tips hat and walks away*


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG, Faith Palm! That's some bad luck, Minizke1.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

jaysen said:


> OMG, Faith Palm! That's some bad luck, Minizke1.


Shit happens, if this happened in an actual game, I'm sure it'd end with me stomping on the table screaming 'EXTERMINATUS, BITCH'


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> Shit happens, if this happened in an actual game, I'm sure it'd end with me stomping on the table screaming 'EXTERMINATUS, BITCH'


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> I don't think I have to even say it. You know my exact response already. Gentlemen, it's been a pleasure. *tips hat and walks away*
> 
> *FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-*


Just completed that for you.

Having said that, I didn't even reach the Grots. :laugh:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well VicGin's took ages! (fething feel no pain...) He took down a hundred grots exactly!


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Sweet, a perfect century!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Just completed that for you.
> 
> Having said that, I didn't even reach the Grots. :laugh:


Now why on earth would I EVER say THAT.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

lokis222 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


The best part is that you think I'm joking.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> The best part is that you think I'm joking.


I would be laughing even if you did. The only difference is that I would be taking a picture and making a new nerd rage poster.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

jaysen said:


> OMG, I am so going to start a Tau army now.... Forget gunline or battle suits, I'm going with warrior CC squads!



Disclaimer: SamulesGames Inc. is not responsible if your army sucks.


Jaysen was doing so well right up until the plasma cannon exploded. Things went downhill from there. He killed 47 grots.

Spanner, you lasted 6 rounds. You killed 3 grots. You might want to pull a minizke here.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Samules said:


> Disclaimer: SamulesGames Inc. is not responsible if your army sucks.
> 
> 
> Jaysen was doing so well right up until the plasma cannon exploded. Things went downhill from there. He killed 47 grots.
> ...


I laughed. Now watch, I kill 1. :laugh:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

You mean.....



I DIDNT GET LAST PLACE?!?!?! AW YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

So much for the vaunted Terminator armor, eh?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL I knew that would happen. I just wasn't expecting to have 1 terminator left after fighting fire warriors :shok: Shoulda stuck with the sternguard >_>


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep, and I should've went with flamer and multi-melta instead of plasma. I am pleased with my standard, run of the mill, tactical squad's performance, though.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well the first batch of bloodcrushers was quite unlucky and died after only getting 35 grots worth of blood and skulls!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

When are you starting a second game?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

In about a week when I'm finished with this one.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well the next batch of Havoks was not nearly so lucky as the first. Mundungu killed forty grots before he was killed off.

EDIT: P.S. If you want you can PM me ideas for the next game, I haven't come up with anything yet and this one will be over soon!


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Such is life, those buggers did alright though. Looking forward to the next game, Samules


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Ravner298 killed off 21 grots.

The meddler however takes the lead with 137 kills. Things were going splendidly for him right up until the 100 kill mark when the last meatshield died. Unless the daemon prince pulls a fast one he will probably win...


BTW next monday the next game will begin recruiting. I am still not sure what it will be so keep sending ideas!

P.S. Thanks to Spanner and Jaysen for the ideas! 
My message storage fills up quick so don't be surprised if I don't respond to a PM.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Samules said:


> The meddler however takes the lead with 137 kills. Things were going splendidly for him right up until the 100 kill mark when the last meatshield died. Unless the daemon prince pulls a fast one he will probably win...


Gah! :ireful2:

Nice one Meddler


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Woot, 1st place (so far). Thanks Dawnstar, and thanks Samules for rolling all this dice:good:.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Samules said:


> Ravner298 killed off 21 grots.
> 
> The meddler however takes the lead with 137 kills. Things were going splendidly for him right up until the 100 kill mark when the last meatshield died. *Unless the daemon prince pulls a fast one he will probably win...*


It worries me that I am not mentioned here.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Karnax said:


> It worries me that I am not mentioned here.


You and me both.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Did I miss the recruiting?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

To be clear Monday the 12th will be the start of recruiting. This game will take a while as on the 18th I'm going to St. Louis for Christmas for 2 weeks and will probably have little time to roll games.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

The last batch of rolls and the winners!
MidnightSun: 77 grots
Lokis 222: 15 grots (my dice fraking hate you)
Karnax: 78 grots

TheMeddler has first place and gets 8 rep.
Dawnstar in second gets 4 rep (if I can give him more, stop winning darn you!)
And VicGin in 3rd gets 2 rep.

(note: these rewards can fluctuate mid-game depending on my rep power)

Be ready for the next game! (and on a side note I never want to roll a grot ever again. EVER! :biggrin


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Samules said:


> To be clear Monday the 12th will be the start of recruiting. This game will take a while as on the 18th I'm going to St. Louis for Christmas for 2 weeks and will probably have little time to roll games.


I can always roll the games and post them up if you want 

Plenty of spare time at the moment


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds good to me! I'll have some time to roll em so we can split the fights between us. I really don't see any reason to question your honesty but just to avoid any kind of disputes with other members I will roll your entry if you want to put in!


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats to TheMeddler and Dawnstar!!

And thanks Samules for rolling so many dice :so_happy:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Samules said:


> Sounds good to me! I'll have some time to roll em so we can split the fights between us. I really don't see any reason to question your honesty but just to avoid any kind of disputes with other members I will roll your entry if you want to put in!


It'll probably be best if I just skip submitting an entry altogether


----------

